# Cervical Position? (tmi)



## HatterasSarah

Hello beautiful ladies! I have a question about cervical position. My husband and I recently decided to TTC baby #2. Around ovulation (Im 5dpo right now), I checked my cervix, and it was substantially high...and now, its like, insanely low. To the point where, I'm probably only inserting my fingers 2 or 3 inches, and I can feel it. Can any of you tell me what your cervix feels like when you are pregnant? I've been pregnant twice before (both were accidents), so I didn't really check myself before or anything. Please let me know!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angeldust

Hi Hun I know that when your ovulating its high up the cervix and open 
i did some reserch for you and found this information i have copied it and pasted it 

Answer 
During ovulation the cervix is SHOW (soft, high,open and wet). Around the time of menstruation the cervix is low and hard. I've heard OB/GYNs making this analogy when referring to a pregnant vs. non-pregnant cervix: A non-pregnant cervix feels like a hard, unripe piece of fruit, while a pregnant cervix is more like an almost over-ripe plum. It becomes very tender and engorged with blood, especially early on in pregnancy.In the early stages of pregnancy you may notice that your cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. You may see the change in your cervix shortly before your period is due or you may not feel this for several weeks.As the pregnancy progresses you will probably have an increase in vaginal discharge, but the cervical mucous is fairly minimal during pregnancy. 

Some women may notice a change in their cervix in very early pregnancy but cervical position is not a good sign of pregnancy. That is because the cervix changes not only from woman to woman but from day to day and could even be different in the same woman at different times of the day. 

I would recommend to check your cervix right after your period ends and check it every day, at the same time, in the same position. That way you know how your cervix is suppose to feel at what point during your cycle and if it doesn't feel that it's suppose to you could use that to help you determine pregnancy. For a woman that doesn't check her cervix regularly I would say it's next to impossible to determine if she's pregnant or not by checking it. 


Answer 
Your cervix should be high just like during ovulation, except closed. It will also still feel soft, more like lips. 

.................................................

Hun the way i found out i am pg is by the colour of my urine around 2/3 days before my af is due and wee into a little glass and if my urine looks yellow and cloudy then this means there is pregnancy hormone in it and i have always been right when i have this colour urine and done a test i have been bfp, 
But make sure you are doing this near to the time of period starting like 2 to 3 days before as if you do it about a week or 2 week before then it can be cloudy due to ovualtion hormone etc,

And how you know its a bfn is the first morning wee near to starting your af will be very dark like orange this is because your cycle is about to start and has blood in the urine

Make sure you do first mornin wee with no fluid intake if your gonna do the wee check :)
Good luck honey xx


----------



## HatterasSarah

Thank you angeldust!! I just found this website which summed it up for me also..
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html
Im not sure if the fact that I'm only 5DPO may be effecting it...but oh well! I guess only time will tell!!


----------



## Jkelmum

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.
Unfortunately, there doesn&#8217;t seem to be a simple answer for all women. The position of the cervix during pregnancy does change but not at the same time in all women


----------



## CupcakeGirl

I am also only 5 DPO, but my cervix has been hiding, even since before I o'd! I'm not sure if this is "my" normal, as this is my first month checking CP, but I can tell you mine is still super high. 

Hopefully we'll both get our BFPs soon! :babydust:


----------



## firstbaby9573

im due on my af today, and checking my cervix the last couple of days its been really high I can hardly reach it, its soft and I have had hardly any cm whereas usually I spend the whole day wiping it up ( tmi) lol

had 4 evap line tests from Monday n Tuesday! 
going to wait till the 8th as that's the latest iv ever come on af n then test again


----------

